# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Culebra de herradura o Hemorrhois hippocrepis.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros esta foto la realice la semana pasada y no quería que se quedara en el olvido porque es importante reconocer los reptiles, existe una mala reputación que no es cierta. 
Esta culebra de herradura toma su nombre por la mancha que suele tener en la parte posterior de la cabeza.



Fuente propia de la sierra norte de Sevilla directo a vuestro foro.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-oct-2015),HUESITO (06-oct-2015),JMTrigos (05-oct-2015),Jonasino (06-oct-2015),Los terrines (05-oct-2015),perdiguera (05-oct-2015),willi (06-oct-2015)

----------


## JMTrigos

Siempre interesante conocerlas aunque es bien difícil distinguirlas cuando salen reptando.
Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (05-oct-2015)

----------

